# little rock ak help



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

My lovely wife and one of her friends constructed a unique way to spend New Year's with the children. They decide to go to a city that we would otherwise never really think about driving to so as to see a new place, get the children out of the house, maybe learn a thing or to. Last year we went to oklahoma city. I give the ladies a little credit. It was fun. Saw the memorial from the federal bldg bombing. The city was celebrating its 100 year anniversary. It was different.

The ladies delayed the plans this year and the trip to graceland will have to wait as every hotel in downtown memphis is booked. We are going to little rock. While most of the hog nation will be in our fair city for the cotton bowl, we'll be going to arkansas. Short of the presidential library, does anyone have any suggestions of things to do, places to at, or even quality shopping in little rock? I plan on getting in a few good runs, but have no clue what to do there. Hopefully, the ladies will come up with something...


----------



## moman (Oct 27, 2006)

Be sure to go to Doe's Eat Place.


----------

